# IVF ABROAD



## Maz422 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi All 
Just a quick question, in general are the IVF clinics abroad more lenient on the minimum BMI levels than the clinics in the UK?

Reading through the various messages on this site tend to indicate that the UK levels for Private treatment are at 35 . 

Many thanks 

Maz


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Maz

I know that at clinic hausken in norway your BMI is not a problem.

check out the Norway thread Jon treats women up to the age of 44 but doesn't do DE


good luck 

A x


----------

